# Massendefekt "Wellenreiter Tour 2010"



## theonlyxero (28. März 2010)

Massendefekt "Wellenreiter Tour 2010"

15.05.10 - Bad Arolsen, Deutschrock Festival Mittags
15.05.10 - Köln, Underground + Sondaschule Abends
23.05.10 - Bremen, Römer

Infos: 
www.massendefekt.com
www.myspace.com/massendefektrock

Weitere Daten folgen

Kommt einfach mal vorbei, Massendefekt macht richtig geilen Punkrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Leider so gar nicht bei mir in der Nähe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na aber zumindest darf ich am 04.04. Fuckin Faces, Zaunpfahl und ddp in München sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. März 2010)

Für lau oder muss ich da was blechen?
Wenns nich zu teuer ist lass ich mich vllt mal in Köln blicken


----------



## Teal (29. März 2010)

Habe den Thread mal ins passenden Forum verschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## theonlyxero (29. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Für lau oder muss ich da was blechen?
> Wenns nich zu teuer ist lass ich mich vllt mal in Köln blicken



die karten sind nicht teuer. letztes jahr hab ich für eine in dortmund 11,70€ bezahlt (vorkasse), abendkasse hätte 12€ gekostet, also auch nicht die welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

